# Is BB too big for ducks???



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

My question is this.... Is their anything wrong with using BB shot for ducks, I ran out of #2's and #4's on sunday and had to resort to some BB I had in my blind bag. Right after that a mallard came right into the decoys locked his wings and came in for landing. I took aim at him and the thing dropped like I had never seen a duck drop before. When I cleaned him it was fine because it was a head shot, a few pellets made it into the body, but seemed to do no more damage than a #2 would do. Is their anything wrong with using BB to take ducks???


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Yup, IMO it is.


----------



## copenhagen (Sep 21, 2006)

i use bb alot for ducks. i also know many people who do too. like everything just personal preference.


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

I like to use BB when im hunting in an area that I can take ducks and geese. I haven't had a problem with it being to big for the ducks. When I'm strictly hunting ducks I like to use 2's or 3's though.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

As I've said in other threads BB is all I shoot for all waterfowl, and that is simply b/c it's the load the patterns best out of my gun. I hate cripples and I know that this load will kill them stone dead with my pattern.

I usually pull the trigger when the duck is around 15-30 yards and I usually only shoot one duck at a time to ensure I'm shooting a drake and that it's dead.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I like to use BB's as well. They work fine for ducks. I have had some "in your Face" shooting and did not destroy the birds.

Chuck


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Its all about the 2's. Love em, I have even pouded honkers with 2's before, just personal preference. IMO


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Man I was deadly with 3" 4's the last 2 weekends. I really like that load out of the Drakekiller choke tube.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I like 2s and 1s but I know guys that shoot only BBs or 4s. Like Chris said, you have to pattern your gun and use what works best.


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

bbs are fine. i usually shot # 2s for everything. the areas i hunt are within city limits and they reqiure #2 or smaller only.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I shoot mainly 2's for everything, later on in the season I sometimes jump to 1's.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

There is no such thing as "too big" from a lethality standpoint, so long as you can put 100 or so of them (for ducks) in a 30" circle at the longest range you plan to shoot. Unless you're shooting very heavy loads at very close ranges, you will probably find out you can't. A wounding hit from a BB for lack of proper pattern densities is still a wounding hit. Better pattern densities from smaller (and thus more) pellets will make you more lethal and produce less cripples. 1 1/4 oz. #2's from an IM'ish tube is a great all-around duck combo, and you can generally find such loads anywhere. Out of a Drakekiller tube is even better.

I've done all my watefowling this Fall so far with a 20, and am having a blast. Been using a 25/1000's choke (12 guage-equivalent light full/full), matched with #4 HS for honks and 1 oz. #3 steel for ducks. At 40 and under they stone (or fly away unscathed).


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

I too have shot many ducks with BB's in a field goose/duck hunt. I prefer 2's or 3's myself when targeting ducks specifically.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

No, BB is not too big for ducks.

But i prefer a 1,2,3 shot loads that pattern well out of my gun because of the extra pellet count and denser paterns for ducks.


----------



## deadduck6 (Oct 3, 2006)

i like 2s in the pot holes because the shots generally are close.
i hunt in southern ohio and the birds here are very shy by the time they get here.theyve had the crap shot outta em on erie and by the time they get here theyve seen bout all there is to see.the last couple of years we've been shooting hevi-shot 4s and i really like what i see.what i dont like is the price,waterfowl loads are sky-rocketing.i.m.o. what ever kills the bird cleanly is o.k to use.

dd6


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

I use dueces for ducks and I used to use f shot for geese but the feds figured I was killing too many so they outlawed them. Now I use T shot for the ganders! :huh:


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

I dont know what would'd be wrong with them, they arent that much bigger than 2's


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Why would you think it's too big for ducks?? Especially the bigger ducks.

Alex


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

GG,

I think he is concerned with it tearing the duck up so much that you cant eat it

Ridge


----------

